# Poodle - winter clipping



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

As I've mentioned in a couple other threads, my poodle mix granddog is staying here. He has a poodle coat. I know nothing about caring for this type of coat. Do I have him clipped during the winter? Our dogs are out side a lot on sunny, cold days and I don't want him to catch cold.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

I would recommend getting him clipped short and then getting a coat.

Poodle coats: (from a groomers perspective!):
- If the coat is longer than 1/2-3/4" long... it needs to be combed with a metal comb multiple times a week, if not daily.
- It needs to be completely combed out after baths.
- It needs to be completely combed out after being in the rain.
- This means take off the collar/coat/harness and comb there. Especially be watching the neck, insides of the legs, and ears. 
- Did I say combing?

Most people don't want to/can't do that...and so either they leave the dog longer and then it becomes matted and we have to shave it down VERY short (and the dog is in discomfort when matted!!!) or ... they ask for the dog to be brushed out... (painful/uncomfortable for the dog..time consuming too).

If you can't get a comb through the coat, it's considered matted.....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you RedDogs.


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Growing up, we had poodles. During the winter months, we kept them in a lamb cut. No real close cut except on the feet and face, with a pompom tail. They stayed warm, and didn't need a sweater or coat when we went outside. It's easy to take care of, too.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I dropped him off to be clipped earlier this afternoon. The groomer is clipping him short (not shaved) with a round face. I'll try to post a pic today or tomorrow. He looks like a apricot cockapoo but he's suppose to be a poodle-beagle mix.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Bear looks so cute! 

Here are two pics with Bear & Hank, a before & after...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The "after" is much better!

Definitely get him trimmed back down at least every 6-8 weeks. Unless you really like combing!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, very cute!! Have you found a good coat for him yet? I saw a little yorkie today walking down the stree with a pink embroidered coat and a matching pink bow in it's fur!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Your groomer did a very nice job.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Very cute ....


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

aw very cute, the groomer did a good job! My parents have a cockapoo that I grew up with and he gets clipped ever 6-8 weeks or he just looks homely. We do put a sweater on him though in the winter after his is clipped because he does get cold.. he will shiver, poor guy. But the sweater helps!


----------

